# Puppy Preschool Graduate!



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, Last night we graduated Puppy Preschool. We were supposed to graduate NEXT week, but we've had a real fiasco at PetsMart, our trainer quit MID-class and was replaced by a very young, lazy teen! lol That decided to combine the last two classes and get us out of her hair early. *sigh*

I will be looking for a new trainer, but I suppose it was fine for Preschool

Here are a few pictures, one of my husband getting her to "dance" for her Graduation "trick", and the proud graduate herself! AND I thought I would post a few of her "classmates", as you can see, they have alot of fun in class! ound: 

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:cheer2: Congratulations Gucci:cheer2: 

Love the pictures.

Aww, there is baby Axl eating the yorkie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! Gucci looks adorable in her little dance trick! Does the lab get to eat a puppy for his graduation present?

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Yea Gucci Congratulations.

Love all the pictures Kara, she is such a doll.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah Gucci!!!! Off to a great start.

I have a great trainer here is GA, but I can't help you in Virginia Beach...sorry.

Erin


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lola (the lab mix) is always putting Shadow's (Yorkie) HEAD in her mouth! It is pretty disturbing, but it happens atleast 7 times in the hour we are there! lol

Gucci just stands back and watches them like "what the heck are yall DOING?" lol

Thanks! We had fun despite the disorganization. lol What's funny is, everyone was so impressed with her "dancing", but that was one of the easiest tricks to teach! Shake and "high 5" were the hardest so far, because she didn't want to give me her paw! lol

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congratulations to Gucci! She looks adorable doing that dance of victory! 

That lab really does look like he's eating the yorkie(?)... although I would think that would be a big :nono: to the parents of the little one. LOL.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ehh...it is hard to keep those two dogs apart, the owners do try, but let them play before and after class. But, yes...the lab's owner has gotten panicked a few times. I think she might follow us to the new school, I got her email addy last night and she wanted some info on the school I was looking at and a copy of the pictures.

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations to Gucci on successfull graduation of puppy preschool. :cheer2: 

I love the pic of the lab playing with a yorkie. I swear these little yorkies truly have no fear and no idea of how really tiny they are. :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hooray for Gucci! and Kara!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Great pix, Gucci is adorable. So pretty & petite, Biscuit would love her.
The Yorkie and the Lab interaction is riveting, if unsettling, lol! Fearless Yorkie!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Great job Gucci&Mommy!
She looks gorgeous as always!
Maryam.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I have seen my boys when they were puppies stick there head in Axl's mouth. Labs have what I think is called a soft bite, so when they carry the ducks back to their owners they don't destroy it. It is a sight to see. Preston always has his face in Axl's face giving her kisses...Puppylove

Sorry:focus:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2::juggle::cheer2:Way To Go Gucci Girl!:cheer2::juggle::clap2:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Graduation Kara & Gucci. Looks like you had fun. Hope you find another good training class.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yay Gucci and Kara!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations to darling, little Gucci! :cheer2::clap2: 

The lab and yorkie reminded me of Maddie's Obedience 1 and Novice class. There was the most gorgeous, huge golden retriever who would get on her stomach on the ground to play with Maddie. She was so gentle, and played that way with a Maltese in her neighborhood. 

Kara, sorry to hear about your instructor fiasco. Sometimes the Petsmart classes are great, other times, not so much. I took Maddie to a private dog training club where all the instructors were obedience ring judges and/or have shown their dogs in obedience competition for years. Surprisingly, it was no more expensive than the pet chain classes. They were wonderful, and got some "problem" dogs to make a drastic turnaround. 

I love Gucci's dance trick. It sounds like Gucci will do great in her next class!!


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

*posting new thread??*

how do I post a new thread????


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

To post a new thread, go to the "Forums" section at the top of the page (where you see "Gallery", "User CP", etc). When you select which forum you think your post best fits in (like General Discussion, Puppy Area, etc.), you'll see "thread starter" at the top before the topics. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm convinced Petsmart is "hit or miss". We enrolled there because the first trainer was highly recommended, and had also done some training for a private facility. She was great, but 4 weeks into the class, she quit for "a better offer", that didn't have anything to do with dog training.

The place I'm looking into seems promising, they also train show handlers, do agility, etc. and the trainer has about 20 years experience or so.

The girl that took over our class, was 19 and has owned a Husky for 6 months, but went through some "training program" offered at an area petsmart. She really didn't seem very knowledgeable. Hubby and I both agree it was like having one of our teenage kids teach us. lol....Nothing against teens, love em'......but she was always second guessing herself out load. So you gotta wonder? 

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congratulations you two lovely ladies. Gucci is a doll--- my boys would be hopelessly in love--- and we know she is Alpha so she would have no problems bossing them around.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Yea! Kara and Gucci - congratulations!

Gucci looks so cute - she is just a doll!!!

Marie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, ladies. I love the picture you have of Sissy on your avatar 

Missy, she is more bossy with boys than she is girls!! LOL, One dared to try drink water at the same time as her and you would've thought he stole her favorite toy! LOL She is so funny around male Havs, she likes to be admired, but from a safe distance...they can get close, but don't *touch* her!ound: 

Kara


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Yay Gucci! I had the same problem with Pet Smart. It's taking us forever to get through the 8 week course. The trainer's been sick, vacation, etc. Now, we have to change classes because the trainer is on medical leave. We have to take our last 3 classes with a different trainer and at a different time:frusty: No more Pet Smart for me! Havee and I have learned alot though.

Won't they do anything for a treat :whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

> Missy, she is more bossy with boys than she is girls!! LOL, One dared to try drink water at the same time as her and you would've thought he stole her favorite toy! LOL She is so funny around male Havs, she likes to be admired, but from a safe distance...they can get close, but don't *touch* her!


Where on earth did she learn that? good girl Gucci! we don't want any accidental puppies!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Way to go Gucci & Kara !!!!eace: Gucci has figured out, I do stuff like this for Mommy & I get sweaters, and charms, and beds, and toys, and and and


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

:whoo: 

CONGRATULATIONS.............way to go Kara & Gucci


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Woohoo, go Gucci!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulataions, Kara and Gucci. A new trainer would probably be a good idea. No matter is fun getting out with our furbabies and letting them strutt their stuff.


----------

